
'Anonymised' data can never be anonymous, says study - joker3
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/jul/23/anonymised-data-never-be-anonymous-enough-study-finds
======
rurban
The headline is wrong. It depends on the size and range, but more than 3
attributes may not be used in anonymized studies anyway. This study talks
about 15 attributes, which of course leads to trivial deanonymization.

